# Beak Grinding?



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

I know that I read SOMEWHERE that beak grinding is a sign of contentment. But Handsome is doing it pretty much constantly. If he's not eating, he's grinding. Anyone know if excessive grinding is a bad thing? Or is it just more of a good thing?


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure about excessive beak grinding. As far as I know it's a sign that they're happy. Handsome must be a very content tiel.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Grinding the Beak- Cockatiels typically grind their beak when they're happy and peaceful. You mostly hear this when a cockatiel is drifting off to sleep, or is deeply relaxed. Although it may make you gnash your teeth or pull your hair, don't worry! It's a happy sound! Just try to enjoy your bird's contentness.
http://www.cockatielcenter.zoomshare.com/


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

One question, is your bird getting enough sleep? Tiels do this when they are content but mostly do it before they go to sleep. Tiels need about 10-12 hours of undisturbed sleep. If he isn't getting this, he may be really tired throughout the day.


----------

